# sa-update not updating the default channel

## z0ny

Hey, since a few days spamassassin's sa-update is unable to update the default channel "updates.spamassassin.org". The error message is:

```
config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/tmp/.spamassassin16964CfFyuXtmp/72_active.cf": uridnsbl        URIBL_SBL_A    sbl.spamhaus.org.   A

channel: lint check of update failed, channel failed
```

I'm using mail-filter/spamassassin-3.3.1-r4 but also tried the keyworded version 3.3.2-r1 without success. Ideas anybody?

----------

## cdstealer

I got the same issue but I've been unable to pin it down.

I did read somewhere that uncommenting 

```
loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL
```

 from /etc/spamassassin/local.cf fixed it.  

This hasn't worked for me.

There is a patch here https://issues.apache.org/SpamAssassin/show_bug.cgi?id=6720, but I'm unsure what to patch.

*edit*

Edited /usr/bin/sa-update and removed the lint check (circa line 804)  Comment out the below: 

```
  if (!lint_check_dir($UPDTmp)) {

    channel_failed("channel: lint check of update failed");

    next;

  }
```

run sa-update which should complete, then uncomment the above lines.  sa-update will complete again without error.

It's a very dirty workaround, but seems to get me past the issue.  I'm not sure of any implications.

----------

## z0ny

It seems they fixed the channel - it is working again without any changes. Next time it happens I'll try to enable the URIDNSBL plugin and see if it helps, thanks.

----------

